# White opaque discharge



## djfiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

I really hate to be posting in the Health section yet again, but I'm seeing Oona discharge something white and opaque. I haven't seen her actually do it but I managed to catch her just finish just now and saw it looked like the remainder was near the urinary tract.

Not good. Contacting a vet promptly. Hoping it's just an infection, but frightened about what else it can be.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Could be an infection, could be nothing. How old is she? I've had a couple of girls at 4-5 months produce a tiny glob of whitish opaque jelly. It was normal vaginal secretions. 

A vet visit will rule out infection.


----------



## djfiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, she's past two years of age, so I'm thinking infection. Too bad, since she did recently go through weeks of injected antibiotics for a tooth infection.

I should add that she did just recently go through a food change, switching toward a more healthy blend of Reaper's food list entries. This just wasn't the kind of result I would expect if she was having stress.

I guess I can't rule out upset tummy. I mean, I saw the stuff smeared on her fur, but supposing it was thrown up?

For now, I'm going to treat it like discharge. If an infection is all it is, then that doesn't scare me so much; Oona's a cancer survivor so there's always the worry it came back elsewhere or actually did spread before they got rid of the original tumor.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If she was just on antibiotics it's possible it's a yeast infection. Regardless of what type of infection it could be, she needs to see a vet. An infection is painful and is only going to get worse while you wait and what could be easily cured right now could become life threatening if left.


----------

